# New Holland T6 16X16 electroshift transmission help!!



## oldtimefarmer

I am baling some hay for a neighbor who had to go out of town and I am having issues with how to drive this transmission. I understand that you can up and downshift within a range with the rabbit and turtle buttons on the side of the joystick but what I am having issues with is how to go to another range. I know you have to push the little button underneath where it is showing you what gear you are in, but sometimes it wont go anywhere, and then a big "N" appears on the dash. IF you use the clutch to change ranges do you ever have to push that little button? Please help, I am used to driving 40 series john deere's so this thing is like a spaceship to me.


----------



## pogobill

*16 x 16 ELECTROSHIFT™ TRANSMISSION WITH POWER SHUTTLE*

The ElectroShift™ transmission provides push-button power shifting through the four gears of each of the four ranges, plus a clutch-free shift between first and second range, as well as between third and fourth range. That means when moving through the 16 gears, you only need to clutch between second and third range. An electro-hydraulic power shuttle provides no-clutch forward/reverse shuttling for easier loader or grading work. The programmable shuttle allows you to program the reverse speed to three gears lower or higher than your forward speed, if they are in the same range.

This is an excerpt from the brochure. 
Also here is another brochure that might help.
http://assets.cnhindustrial.com/nhag/nar/en-us/assets/pdf/agricultural-tractors/T6_NH31T614082.pdf
You are right about the space ship thing!


----------



## oldtimefarmer

Thanks for the reply.....so when or why do I ever need to hit the little orange button that is under the gear selection display?


----------

